# Audi 5000s ABS question



## CTdubs (Feb 22, 2004)

Considering I have searched up and down google and cannot find this answer, I figured I would try here. I sold my buddy my old non-turbo, non-quattro 84 5000s. He is replacing the axel and it is asking him it it has ABS or not. I am close to sure that it doesnt but just wanted to verify before he bought it. Thanks guys


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi 5000s ABS question (CTdubs)*

I dont think it has ABS. They dont list it in ETKA for that car.


----------



## CTdubs (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5000s ABS question (CHRGD_MK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHRGD_MK2* »_I dont think it has ABS. They dont list it in ETKA for that car.

Cool, thanks bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

